# lookin for some advice



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

so, i wanna get a suit made. but which is easier and more cost effective; making or buying?
buying is easy. pay and be patient. but as far as making goes, how much would it cost and wat would i need?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 29, 2010)

Making one might be cheaper, but you have to factor in experience with the custom made ones.

Think of the design of the finished suit. How much you want it specialized to fit your needs. 

An average purchased fullsuit runs about $1k. Materials might be less, but still you have to factor in what your time costs.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 29, 2010)

Making is by far the cheaper route to go. If you want to experience the trial and error and learning process than it's better to just bust out the sewing machine and break down what you want :3. It IS a lot of work to put into something that may not even come out looking the way you want but when you're finished you'll be proud of it, regardless of any flaws.

It's up to you, it is literally a labor of love but if you're pressed for time or can't be bothered, just have it custom made. The high quality suits with the works normally start at 2k from what I've seen x.x Mine cost me around $100-$200.


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2010)

There is no more complete list of how-to's than this one. Click each word for posts with information on how to build your own suit, materials, cost, and time.
http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit


----------



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Mine cost me around $100-$200.


 ok. where did u get a $100 fursuit?


----------



## Karimah (Aug 29, 2010)

Aruvia said:


> ok. where did u get a $100 fursuit?


 
I made it XD Provided it was a partial but that includes the price of the armor that I made in place of some of the fur.


----------



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

oh. thought u bought it.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 29, 2010)

Aruvia said:


> ok. where did u get a $100 fursuit?



You wouldn't want a fursuit someone is selling for $100. 
By no means is that a jab at Karimah. Mine cost me about $140 to make. But if someone is selling it for that? Chances are it's a piece of shit. :B

The point of selling a suit is to make a profit. If they're selling it for that, the materials must have been really REALLY cheap. Cheap materials = cheap quality.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 29, 2010)

I've never seen a fursuit run anyone less than at least 200-300 dollars. If you want a decent quality I say make it but if you're unsure due to lack of experience I say buy it. I know Glitch does some pretty good partials for affordable prices if buying IS the route you want to go in the end
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/75789-Ah-Screw-It.-Quality-Affordable-Fursuits.


----------



## The DK (Aug 29, 2010)

im in talks with glitch about making me one when i can get the cash together


----------



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

just sent him a message too


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Aruvia said:


> so, i wanna get a suit made. *but which is easier and more cost effective; making or buying?*
> buying is easy. pay and be patient. but as far as making goes, how much would it cost and wat would i need?



In short:

Making: LOTS cheeper; LOTS harder
Buying: LOTS easier; LOTS more expencive

One other thing you could consider is make some of the easier stuff yourself (Like tail and feet), and commission the head.


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2010)

Aruvia said:


> ok. where did u get a $100 fursuit?


 
You will never get a $100 fursuit. Maybe an old worn out beaten up used head, or an icky fapped on head. But not a fursuit. Not even JessShit Creations would sell to you for that price.

Fullsuits are priced (on commission) from $900-$3,000.
Partials (head, feet, hands, tail)- $600-1,200
Heads - ($300-$700)


DID YOU LOOK AT THE TUTORIALS I POSTED? THEY WOULD EXPLAIN MATERIALS AND COSTS.
SO YOU DON'T LOOK STUPID IN ASKING FOR A FURSUIT AT A PRICE OF LESS THAN 4 YARDS OF FUR FABRIC + SHIPPING WOULD COST.


----------



## M.V.Hybrid (Sep 19, 2010)

Building one yourself is by far cheaper. Making a simple wolf is less than 150 for me, something with hooves would probably cost more though (not sure what you're making). 

Here are some tutorials that really help
http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp
http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/tutorials.html
http://www.komickrazi.com/costumes/tutorials.html

These are the sites I use for fur.
http://www.crscraft.com/products/vP...&V2=1&V3=0&V4=0&cat=crafts&sub=Fabrics&class=
http://www.fabric.com/apparel-fashion-fabric-faux-fur-fabric.aspx?Source=LeftNav

Here are some furry bidding sites that have some good stuff
http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/main.pl
http://www.furbuy.com/

Some furs have been known to have heads made and then make the bodies themselves. 
If you are interested in this rout you could get a head made for as low as 200 from what I've seen. I charge a 150 flat rate for my heads (I make realistic and semi realistic). I hope this post helps you good luck on your suit.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> You will never get a $100 fursuit. Maybe an old worn out beaten up used head, or an icky fapped on head. But not a fursuit. Not even JessShit Creations would sell to you for that price.
> 
> Fullsuits are priced (on commission) from $900-$3,000.
> Partials (head, feet, hands, tail)- $600-1,200
> ...



LOL, NO ONE EVER DOES!


----------



## Bir (Sep 20, 2010)

Seriously.

Every thread I go to, here's what happens:

Deo posts some logic.
OP doesn't comprehend.
Jesie posts some logic.
OP doesn't comprehend.
And then, Deo and Jesie proceed to kick some e-ass.


: /


But seriously.

The more money and time you put into your suit, the better it's going to be. If you can't be patient, if you can't live with a trial-and-error project, or if you're not willing to take the time to read directions and tutorials, then making a suit is not for you.


----------



## Furr (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok I'll be the first on to ask. Hey OP do you even know how to sew? If yes can you sew well with uncommon materials? Do you have any experience with paining or sculpting? If you answered no to any one of those questions just buy a suit, making one will be too much of a hassle and not worth the money possibly destroying materials in the process.


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Every thread I go to, here's what happens:
> 
> ...


 
I lol'd. This is exactly what happens on every single thread. Sorry about that.
Maybe Jesie and I should tone down the kicking of the e-ass. Well me, I suppose. Jesie is an alligator, that explains everything. But really, how hard is it to read the materials that we worked to find, gather, and then hand to you? From now on I'm using 'let me google that for you'. 

Though Bir you always show up and save the day tell people how to make your awesome realistic tails, but then they stupidly ignore you and/or whine. Then unlike me you have the patience to not attack them when they act durrrhurr stupid.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 20, 2010)

Fire would solve all our problems.


----------



## Deo (Sep 21, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Fire would solve all our problems.


 
You bring the fire, I'll be the devil with the brimstone.


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 21, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> You bring the fire, I'll be the devil with the brimstone.


 
I'm so getting the marshmellows and sticks...

But seriously, though, might Trpdwarf consider a stickied post that would be titled "IF YOU'VE EVER CONSIDERED MAKING YOUR FIRST SUIT READ THIS FIRST"

and the OP would be "If you don't have experience in sewing bulky or akward materials, sculpture, painting or handicrafts, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME, KIDS UNTIL YOU'VE DONE YOUR HOMEWORK [links]" 

"Really, there's professionals who love doing this with your input and design, and we won't think any less of you for wearing something purchased from someone else."


----------



## Jesie (Sep 22, 2010)

It will do no good. Because no matter how many 'READ THIS FIRST' stickies you put up there, there will always be one dumbass who looks at that post dead on and *TOTALLY DISREGARDS IT.*

All I have is hot Pizza Deo. It's hotter than the hubs of hell tho. So that should work right?

Also, when it cools off in a few years, we can eat it.


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It will do no good. Because no matter how many 'READ THIS FIRST' stickies you put up there, there will always be one dumbass who looks at that post dead on and *TOTALLY DISREGARDS IT.*
> 
> All I have is hot Pizza Deo. It's hotter than the hubs of hell tho. So that should work right?
> 
> Also, when it cools off in a few years, we can eat it.


 
I look forward to that few years old pizza, mold free I assume?


----------

